# help



## jsun (Feb 8, 2015)

Just posted a question and not had any answers don't know if I've done it correctly any advice great fully received thanks .


----------



## danibracara (May 31, 2014)

Hi Jsun,

Sorry but we can not see your question! Could you please post your question once again?

Thanks,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/688266-solicitors.html

This is the only question I can see that you've posted???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## danibracara (May 31, 2014)

Lol


----------



## jsun (Feb 8, 2015)

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/688266-solicitors.html
> 
> This is the only question I can see that you've posted???????????
> 
> Jo xxx


hi I posted one earlier its OK I've sorted it now ,don't really know what I'm doing not too skilled on forums but thanks anyway.x


----------

